# Brandungsangel in Kroatien



## WallerChris (13. Januar 2005)

Hi, hab mal eine Frage zum Meeresangeln.
 Bin heuer zum 6 mal in Kroatien( Camping Oasa Mira), hab aber bis jetzt nur Brassen bis 35cm gefangen.In Griechenland hab ich letztes Jahr eine Meeräsche mit 2,5 kg gefangen und wollte wissen ob es möglich ist in kroatien auch größere und vor allem mehr vom Ufer aus zu fangen?? Fische 3 Hakenmotagen( Blei ist als abschluss) und Liftmontagen.
 2te Frage: Vor 3 Jahren hat mir ein Fisch beim Brandungsangeln in Prementura ( obere Adria) ein 18kg Stahlvorfach ( Haupschnur war ein 0,45mm Mono ) abgebissen, was könnte das für ein Fisch gewesen sein??

 Mfg Waller Chris


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangel in Kroatien*

Hallo WallerChris!

Also das mit dem Stahlvorfach könnte doch ein Hai oder ein Conger gewesen sein...?!

Zu dem Brandungsangeln kann ich nicht soviel sagen. Soweit ich weiß, fischen die da viel auf Wolfsbarsch, bei den Ködern habe ich aber keine Ahnung. Ich würde einfach mal vor Ort in ein Angelgeschäft gehen...


----------



## WallerChris (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangel in Kroatien*

Ein Hai in ca 80- 100 m entfernung vom Ufer und dann auch noch in der Adria, das wäre aber ein einzelfall dort und Conger hab ich dort nur 30-40 cm große gesehen bzw gefangen, und die können wohl kaum ein 18kg Stahlvorfach durchbeißen oder!?!

 Wenn es dort irgend wo ein Angelgeschäft geben würde würd ich ja Fragen, hab aber schon Fischern zugesehen und die haben mit Würmern, Muscheln und Fischen gefischt, so wie ich auch.

  Mfg


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangel in Kroatien*

Dann mach es wie die Fischer, vieleicht auch mal nachts, dann wird das schon werden..


----------



## wave (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangel in Kroatien*

hallo chris,

du kannst in der adria beim brandungsangeln sehr schöne fische fangen. u.a. auch palomettas (in kroatien heißen die liza) bis 30 kg, habe selber schon welche bis 15 kg gefangen. bester köder sind lebende meeräschen an der oberfläche.
außerdem kannst du conger, wolfsbarsch und vor allem meerbrassen fangen.
goldbrassen (orada) werden dort bis 6 kg schwer, bester köder sind seeringelwürmer und bibis.
der fisch, der dir dein vorfach durchgebissen hat war mit ziemlicher sicherheit ein bluefisch. die haben rasiermesserscharfe zähne und kommen im gesamten mittelmeerraum vor (insbes. ebrodelta), sind aber nicht so häufig in der adria.
wenn du fragen zu zeiten, methoden etc. hast gib bescheid!


----------



## WallerChris (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangel in Kroatien*

Mit welcher Montage hast du die palomettas( was ist das für ein Fisch genau??) gefangen, und wo genau in der Adria?? Was sind bibis?? Goldbrassen hab ich bis jetzt nur bis 35cm große gefangen, conger hab ich nur bis 30cm große gefangen und Meeräschen hab ich in Kroatien noch nie gefangen. Kommt der bluefisch bis ca 100 zum Ufer heran??
  Bin immer für Tips und Tricks offen, also immer her damit. Will alles wissen was du sagen kannst. 
  Danke

  Mfg


----------



## wave (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangel in Kroatien*

also - der reihe nach, die palometta gehört zu der gattung der stachelmakrelen - den jacks, d.h. ein sehr kampfstarker fisch. der englische name ist leerfish. am besten lassen sich diese fische in ufernähe fangen, insbes. in der nähe von flussmündungen.
ich fische in hauptsächlich in mitteldalmatien, zwischen split und zadar.

bibis sind auch eine art wurm (frag mich nicht genau was für eine) die von italienischen mittelmeeranglern sehr gerne benutzt werden.

goldbrassen fängst du am besten in der dämmmerung über sandigem boden.

die conger im mittelmeer werden bis ca. 30kg schwer und sind fast überall da zu fangen, wo felsgrund ist mit versteckmöglichkeiten.
die richtig großen sind aber vom ufer nur sehr schwer zu fangen, besser mit boot, da gibts allerdings fast eine fanggarantie!!
bluefische kommen auch ganz dicht ans ufer und oft sogar bis ins hafenbecken (genau wie wolfsbarsch und palometta)
wenn du gerne mal einen palomettadrill sehen möchtest, dann geh mal auf die seite videospin.it, die haben trailer mit drills von diesen fischen - echt geil!!
hoffe dir erstmal geholfen zu haben, wenn du infos über das big game im mittelmeer insbes. kroatien möchtest, dann melde dich nochmal.


----------



## WallerChris (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangel in Kroatien*

Ne Frage noch: Was für eine Montage fischt du auf palometta?? Warst du schon mal beim Vransko, dort ist ein Campingplatz( auf der Meeresseite), liegt zwischen Split und Dubrovnik. Kann ich dort auch palometta fangen?? Hab dort beim Schnorcheln( Köder beschaffen) nähmlich keine großen Fische gesehen.

 Mfg


----------



## wave (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangel in Kroatien*

zwischen split und dubrovnik war ich noch nicht, ich kenne nur den vransko jezero, einen ca. 25 km langen süßwassersee, zwischen split und zadar. dort gibt es ganz gute karpfen und welse zu fangen.
prinzipiell kannst du aber die fische, über die wir vorher geredet haben an der gesamten adriaküste fangen.
unterschiedlich sind nur die saisonzeiten (palometta und wolfsbarsch, alle anderen ganzjährig).
d.h. je weiter südlich du bist, desto früher geht es los.
die ersten palomettas kommen normalerweise anfang august in "meine ecke" südlich von mir geht es oftmals schon im juli los.

am besten ist eine zwei, oder dreihakenmontage, je nach ködergröße, die an freier leine präsentiert wird, oder mit einer pose, wassekugel oder luftballon auch ganz ohne blei.
sehr spannend ist auch das spinnangeln mit popper.


----------



## wave (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangel in Kroatien*

hab noch was vergessen!

todsichere stellen sind immer sog. estuaries, flache buchten, große hafenanlagen und flussmündungen.
ich würde an deiner stelle mal die neretvamündung, oder wenn du etwas weiter nördlich bist, die mündung der krka befischen.


----------



## WallerChris (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangel in Kroatien*

Genau, am Fransko werd ich heuer auch mal auf Wels angeln.
 Wie wirfst du den Köderfisch aus, ohne Blei?? Das muss ja ein reißen Köfi sein.
 Deine Tipps mit der Flussmündung und den großen Häfen werd ich mal ausprobieren( hoffentlich wirds was).
 Danke

 Mfg WallerChris


----------



## wave (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangel in Kroatien*

wenn du am vranso jezero auf wels angelst, dann komm mich mal besuchen!!

ich bin den ganzen sommer auf der insel murter, im örtchen jezera ca. 30 min. vom vransko entfernt.

der köfi kann eigentlich gar nicht groß genug sein (für palometta)!! wenn du nur kleine meeräschen oder ähnliches hast, dann mit wasserkugel oder ballon und den fisch einfach treiben lassen.


----------



## WallerChris (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangel in Kroatien*

OK, Danke.
 Vielleicht trifft man sich ja beim Angeln.

 Mfg


----------

